# Cleaning Inside Dell Dimension 2400



## Matt1234 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Dell Dimension 2400 and I have just been looking inside and it looks like it may need a clean out. The main bit thats confusing me is a device that is vented at the back of the case (fan) with a green "S" shaped tube which covers a part of the motherboard. Im assuming this is a variation on the CPU fan/heat sink. The heat sink on the inner end of the tube looks like it is a bit clogged with dust but I am unsure how I get this device off to clean it or if it's a good idea to do this. I have heard that sometimes there is some kind of paste between the cpu and heat sink that needs replacing if you do this. Should I just leave this alone?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Best is to try just blowing it out with a can of compressed air available at most office supply stores


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The green shroud should lift up and pivot so you can blow out the fins on the CPU heat sink


----------

